# First bow buck kill



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Shot this buck last Thursday in the snow. He is a 5x5 (brow tines are hard to see because of my hand and camo). Grunted him in from 150 and hit him high and caught one lung. He only went about 75 yards. Saw some smaller bucks and didn't get a chance to see the Booner that is running around up there. Anyway, I am pleased for this to be my first buck with the bow.

Mike

[siteimg]2811[/siteimg]


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

nice taddy! i have yet to even kill a deer period with a bow. im looking forward to that momment.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

nice buck - congrats!


----------



## t_lowe_3081 (Oct 10, 2005)

what kind of bow are u shooting there taddy?


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats nice deer :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice buck! congrats :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

t_lowe,

That is a Fred Bear TRX 32". I love it...


----------

